# [solved] cgconfig fail to start

## Dominique_71

I try to setup a rtaudio cgroup with the following config:

```
# cat cgconfig.conf

group rtaudio {

   perm {

      task {

         uid = root;

         gid = audio;

      }

      admin {

         uid = root;

         gid = root;

      }

   }

   cpu {

      cpu.rt_runtime_us = 950000;

   }

}

```

```
# cat cgrules.conf

# comments here

@audio:jackd      cpu   rtaudio/

```

In the kernel config, I have (kernel 3.0.4-gentoo):

```
# cat .config|grep GROUP

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED is not set

```

When starting cgconfig:

```
# /etc/init.d/cgconfig start

 * Starting cgconfig service ...

 * Failed to parse /etc/cgroup/cgconfig.conf                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: cgconfig failed to start
```

With cgconfigparser:

```
# cgconfigparser -l /etc/cgroup/cgconfig.conf

Adding controller cpu

[1] name value pair being processed is cpu.rt_runtime_us=950000

Loading configuration file /etc/cgroup/cgconfig.conf failed

Cannot have mount and namespace keyword in the same configuration file
```

I took my config from http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/Cgroups

I don't understand if it is a bug in libcgroup, in my cgroup config, or in my kernel config.

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT:

I found the solution. It was just to add the namespace stuff as in Method 2.5 on the JACK wiki.

----------

